# Tracking number not working



## Tarran (Apr 29, 2010)

I placed an order on 4/25 and the order was shipped via UPS on 4/26. I did receive a shipping # but every time I try and track the shipment the tracking # does not work. I have tried asking support to confirm that tracking # but I have not gotten a confirmation that it is the correct information. The reason I think that the tracking # is wrong is that it starts with an H which from everything I can see on UPS is not typical of their tracking #s. I have checked DHL and Hong Kong to see if I received a tracking # from there by mistake but no site comes up with the information.


----------



## shypanda (Apr 29, 2010)

Where did you order from? 
From what I heard UPS tracking numbers are supposed to start with 1Z.
I also ordered something that was shipped on the 26th by HKP but did not show up on the site until yesterday afternoon. It said something like "Received on 04/26/10 and currently processing for shipment to US" on the HKP site.

That's odd though. Usually tracking numbers that start with H are from HKP.... *shrug* 
You should try calling UPS and asking them to confirm your tracking number. I had to do that once, just beware of being put on hold for a period of time and being transferred to different people.

Here's a helpful link of what the number should look like:

http://www.ups.com/content/us/en/tracking/...acking/tnh.html


edit: I hate ups.
Maybe I'm a bit biased since my entire mom's side of the family works for the USPS lol.
UPS also has a higher chance of getting your package stuck in customs (or so I heard).


----------



## Tarran (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah I considered calling UPS and I'm fine if the tracking takes a while to update I just wanna know it's at least heading in my direction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I did the UPS Express on shoptemp which ended up costing more than the device itself but I wanted it asap


----------



## Sirius389 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi, I was worried about that too, but do you remember the links that show up in the email under the tracking number? you need to use the second UPS link, but it wont show up right away. Usually the day after it starts to show up. I got my package today and it shipped out on the 27th Tuesday. I'm all the way over in New Jersey too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway, hope that helps!


(I got an Acekard 2i for my XL and everything works perfect except for the $1.25 micro sd reader, lol. I didn't expect it to...thought I would give it a try! bought a reader from radioshack and all is well!)


----------

